# Looking over the installer's shoulder!



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

My 622 install is scheduled for 3/18 and I'd like to know what he should be installing as opposed to what he may scrimp on.

I will have to have two dishes for the HD programming and locals in my area (119/110 - which I already have covered and 61.5 - which will have to be installed) I can't use the dish 1000 here.

I would like to have the least amount of cable feeds coming into the apartment, preferably a single line where applicable.

Option 1: Have the 622 in the living room and run it in single mode.

Option 2: Have the 622 in the living room and also be able to watch programming in the bedroom off of the 622's second output.

Option 3: Have the 622 in single mode in the living room and keep my 721, which will now be placed in the bedroom.

What cables (single/dual), splitters, and switches should be installed by the guy when he comes to the house? Is there only one way he can install these three options above, or might he be cutting corners in some way and not putting the proper equipment in for me?

I've only installed my own dishes in the past that involved a single and dual tuner unit running to a single room (two separate install locations), so I've never had to deal with switches and splitters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

The easiest/cleanest install for this scenario would probably be to swap out your LNB for a DishProPlus Twin LNB for your Dish500. This LNB has a built in Dish Pro Plus switch in it, with one input, plus it picks up 2 satellite locations, 110 and 119. The installer could then install a new dish for 61.5 and run that cable into the DPP Twin. The 2 outputs would each contain all the data from the 3 satellites. You could then have the installer run 1 cable to your 622 and one to your 721 (if you choose to keep it activated). Otherwise, just run one cable to your 622 and then run another cable from your 622 to your bedroom TV (if you go the home distribution from the 622 route)

Since you are only using 1 cable from a DishProPlus device you would use a DishProPlus seperator on your 622 and your 721 (if you choose to keep it in use) to take that 1 cable from the Dish and split it into 2 cables, 1 for each Sat input on the receivers.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> The easiest/cleanest install for this scenario would probably be to swap out your LNB for a DishProPlus Twin LNB for your Dish500. This LNB has a built in Dish Pro Plus switch in it, with one input, plus it picks up 2 satellite locations, 110 and 119.


This differs from my twin LNB with two outputs that covers 110/119? Instead of a twin cable I would use a single cable? Or, does the DPP Twin have two outputs to go to a dual tuner DVR and one input for the second 61.5 dish? I'm a little confused. 



> The installer could then install a new dish for 61.5 and run that cable into the DPP Twin. The 2 outputs would each contain all the data from the 3 satellites. You could then have the installer run 1 cable to your 622 and one to your 721 (if you choose to keep it activated). Otherwise, just run one cable to your 622 and then run another cable from your 622 to your bedroom TV (if you go the home distribution from the 622 route)
> 
> Since you are only using 1 cable from a DishProPlus device you would use a DishProPlus seperator on your 622 and your 721 (if you choose to keep it in use) to take that 1 cable from the Dish and split it into 2 cables, 1 for each Sat input on the receivers.


Will he try to charge me extra for this type of setup, or should this be included in my 622 upgrade?

Finally, can Dish tell me specifically who will be doing the install?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> This differs from my twin LNB with two outputs that covers 110/119? Instead of a twin cable I would use a single cable? Or, does the DPP Twin have two outputs to go to a dual tuner DVR and one input for the second 61.5 dish? I'm a little confused.


Think of a DPP Twin like your existing Twin LNB but with a DPP Switch with 1 additional input built into it. You have 61.5 come in on that input then the switch inside the DPP Twin takes the signals from 110, 119, and 61.5 and puts them ALL on both the outputs on the twin. PM me if you still have questions and I'll dig up some docs for you on the DPP technology.



Bogey62 said:


> Will he try to charge me extra for this type of setup, or should this be included in my 622 upgrade?


The installation is included in the cost of the 622, however the equipment that the installer chooses to use is at his/her discretion I believe. You can make suggestions on what you'd like but they may end up going a different solution, i.e. just putting in a DPP44 switch, and using your existing Dish500 setup and adding a new one for 61.5, or something else entirely. I just detailed what I thought would be the cleanest simplest solution for a 2 receiver household. Something else to keep in mind is, if you ever plan to have more than 2 receivers you might want to see about getting a DPP44 switch. This would allow you to have up to 4 receivers each receiving up to 4 satellite locations.



Bogey62 said:


> Finally, can Dish tell me specifically who will be doing the install?


I don't know, maybe. You could try calling and see if you can get the name of the company they use in your area.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

So unlike the Directv HD Tivo the signal is stacked on one cable and you can just use a splitter?

Thats way cool.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

How they do it exactly I'm not sure, but the end result is yes, a single cable until right before the box where a DPP Seperator splits it back out.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> Finally, can Dish tell me specifically who will be doing the install?


I couldn't get this info from Dish, csr said they do not have that info. If you figure out a way to get the info, please LET ME KNOW how! I've got a 622 burning the proverbial hole in my pocket!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DishPro and DP Plus explained: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217
DPP Twin: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/35#dpp


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

politico31 said:


> I couldn't get this info from Dish, csr said they do not have that info. If you figure out a way to get the info, please LET ME KNOW how! I've got a 622 burning the proverbial hole in my pocket!


Sorry, but job assignments aren't usually made until 2-3 days before the install, depending on the number of subs and the presence of a DNS depot or LSC in your area. If there is a DNS office close by, you can specifically request an "internal" tech, but other than that, it is random.


----------

